Ask HN: How to make my Python code not look amateurish? - jonathan-kosgei
======
dozzie
First define what "amateurish" does look like.

------
applecrazy
Share some code that you think looks amateurish. It’s hard to give feedback in
a vacuum.

------
probinso
Keep programming and be critical.

Learn other languages too

